
Ivelope using waiting list for Patreon solicitation - phnofive
Original thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16975096<p>I am not pleased that “free signup” is now being used to sell access. Is this common now? Email text below:<p>Logo<p>Hi phnofive!<p>I&#x27;m thrilled that you signed up for the Ivelope beta waiting list!<p>You can get early access to the Ivelope Beta<p>If you want to download and try the Ivelope beta today, there is a way to get early access, get weekly development updates and influence the development of Ivelope. Click the link below to find out more.<p>&lt;Patreon link, $2&#x2F;mo for beta access&gt;<p>— [name redacted], founder Ivelope<p>PS. If you don&#x27;t want to get early access, you&#x27;ll still be in the waiting list.
======
muszc-master
Creator of said program here, I sent this to a very tiny segment of the
waiting list. People in the waiting list will still get access to the beta -
as stated in the email.

With this email, I wanted to see if there were people who were really
interested in the beta (which there were, at a healthy %) and to let them get
early access as well as the ability to influence development and get weekly
updates by joining the Patreon community. I'm sorry if you were offended by
this in any way, and once again, you will still get access to the beta when
it's your turn without having to become a patron.

------
dang
(I redacted the person's name in the text above. We needn't publish it here
and your point is the same without it.)

~~~
phnofive
Apologies, fair point.

------
rainbowmverse
Paying for early access is not a new thing. It's no different from a pre-
order. It helps fund development.

